# advantages of using pf packets tagging



## banforce (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,

I was searching but I couldn't find any pros and cons of using packet tagging in pf. Previous sysadmin created firewall based on tagging so everything needs to be tagged or re-tagged and so on. So it's generating a lot of new rules and the file is growing and growing. I'm thinking about rewriting the whole file to a simper and shorter version without tags.  

Kind regards.


----------

